# Pex



## 5star (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone had any problems with running pex overhead in new or remodel residences. Been running a 2" sleeve to a central point in the house. That way if the pex under the slab goes bad I can pull it out and running the rest overhead. Been doing the same on commercial jobs with copper


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

There's plenty of reasons to take the lines over head. I take it over head in repipes if I cant pull the old one from the sleeve. Some remods require it. 
You have to use best judgement. If there are no options, I do it. I do however insulate them, and tuck under insulation batts. Also I avoid fittings in attic as they do not tolerate ice as well as Pex. Bare in mind most of our buildings are slabbed, and I am in New Mexico where we have a milder winter climate than some in here.


----------



## master of one (Jul 1, 2010)

you should switch over to uponor/wirsbo pipe and fitting the best piping for overhead reroutes use with manifold in wall cavity no joints in attic space will freeze if not protected will not burst


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

master of one said:


> you should switch over to uponor/wirsbo pipe and fitting the best piping for overhead reroutes use with manifold in wall cavity no joints in attic space will freeze if not protected will not burst


PEX can Burst... Even Wirsbo...:yes:

Have we met?
How about an intro?


----------



## Ltnicks (Nov 3, 2010)

I prefer wirbo, never have seen it burst, did the pipe burst or was it a fitting?

do you all prefer crimp or expansion?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ltnicks said:


> I prefer wirbo, never have seen it burst, did the pipe burst or was it a fitting?
> 
> do you all prefer crimp or expansion?


How about an intro from you too!:whistling2:

The tubing can burst when it freezes.
It is quite well documented....
http://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy06osti/39664.pdf

Here is a couple of pieces that froze and burst... (Note the 2 on the bottom... It's Wirsbo):whistling2:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Redwood said:


> How about an intro from you too!:whistling2:
> 
> The tubing can burst when it freezes.
> It is quite well documented....
> ...


I'll be damned....... I've never seen PEX burst like that. I have seen it push out a fitting when it freezes, but never a burst. Did you take those photos? What were the circumstances? Under a house by a foundation vent maybe?

Here in Colorado we get tons of freeze breaks Dec-Feb but I've honestly never seen one on PEX. Usually the line freezes solid but that is the extent of it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm guessing the reason those particular sections of pex burst had a lot to do with the very short length of pipe with fittings on either side. I would be very surprised to see a section that's more than a few feet long split like that.







Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> I'll be damned....... I've never seen PEX burst like that. I have seen it push out a fitting when it freezes, but never a burst. Did you take those photos? What were the circumstances? Under a house by a foundation vent maybe?
> 
> Here in Colorado we get tons of freeze breaks Dec-Feb but I've honestly never seen one on PEX. Usually the line freezes solid but that is the extent of it.


It is from the study linked in the post. It gives specific details of PEX failure during their study. I suggest that you read it and know what types of PEX are less resistant to freezing and the circumstances that can lead to damage so that you can avoid them.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I'm guessing the reason those particular sections of pex burst had a lot to do with the very short length of pipe with fittings on either side. I would be very surprised to see a section that's more than a few feet long split like that.
> 
> Paul


Paul You are spot on with the distance between fittings being the critical factor.
I'll leave it at that so that they can read the linked study and see which types of PEX are likely to fail and the fitting distances that can lead to failure.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Redwood said:


> It is from the study linked in the post. It gives specific details of PEX failure during their study. I suggest that you read it and know what types of PEX are less resistant to freezing and the circumstances that can lead to damage so that you can avoid them.:whistling2:


Cool. Will do. Thanks for the useful information and educational opportunity.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

rats love the stuff no matter how or where you put it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> rats love the stuff no matter how or where you put it.


Especially this stuff...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I prefer wirsbo. I've used it alot. Thing is the fittings are higher than Pex. It's harder to compete on contracted jobs. I used wirsbo in a softener shed. The piping to a hose faucet I added at same time froze. Had a bubble bout 1/2" diameter. Bubble still there, never burst though. As far as freezing goes I don't know of anything that withstands it better. Also it holds up better than pex brass which sux here. I have moved to Pex polimer fittings. ( man am I off thread ?? :blink: )


----------

